# Make file issues with misc/xosd



## goga (Jul 6, 2012)

I have started upgrading my HTPC which is running FreeBSD 9. I am using the portmaster approach to upgrade all packages on my system. However, the upgrade fails because it seems like there is an issue with the Makefile for the new xosd version - 2.2.14_1

When I run the package for update by itself, here is what I get

[CMD="portmaster misc/xosd

===>>> Currently installed version: xosd-2.2.14
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/misc/xosd

===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for misc/xosd in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for misc/xosd from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for misc/xosd

===>>> Starting build for misc/xosd <<<===

===>>> All dependencies are up to date

===>  Cleaning for xosd-2.2.14_1

xosd-2.2.14_1: Makefile error: you cannot include bsd.port[.pre].mk twice
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/xosd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/xosd.

===>>> make failed for misc/xosd
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> misc/xosd 
"][/CMD]


----------



## goga (Jul 6, 2012)

I messed up with the formatting(and I can't edit my own posts, yet)

```
portmaster misc/xosd

===>>> Currently installed version: xosd-2.2.14
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/misc/xosd

===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for misc/xosd in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for misc/xosd from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for misc/xosd

===>>> Starting build for misc/xosd <<<===

===>>> All dependencies are up to date

===>  Cleaning for xosd-2.2.14_1

xosd-2.2.14_1: Makefile error: you cannot include bsd.port[.pre].mk twice
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/xosd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/xosd.

===>>> make failed for misc/xosd
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> misc/xosd
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 6, 2012)

That problem was fixed about 4 hours ago. Update your ports tree and try again.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/misc/xosd/Makefile


----------



## goga (Jul 6, 2012)

That worked, thanks!


----------

